# Some pics of my grow!



## DBudz26 (Apr 14, 2014)

Just some pics ofy Bubble Funk, just starting to flower. 

View attachment 20140410_085349.jpg


View attachment 20140410_085307.jpg


View attachment 20140412_170745.jpg


----------



## MR1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Nice plant, looks like a Sativa?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2014)

Looking very sative...very nice.


----------



## DBudz26 (Apr 14, 2014)

Pics of the Maui Waui and Cantaloupe Haze. 

View attachment 20140410_085332.jpg


View attachment 20140410_085316.jpg


View attachment 20140412_170825.jpg


----------



## DBudz26 (Apr 14, 2014)

The top pics are a hybrid of Bubba Funk and and Bubble Kush. Believe it or not its a 75 indica and 25 sativa.


----------



## BenfukD (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow.  My CS  went 14weeks.  How long you take these


----------



## DBudz26 (Apr 14, 2014)

5weeks in veg. 2 weeks in bloom so far.


----------



## DBudz26 (Apr 14, 2014)

Probably 13 to 14 weeks for cut.


----------



## DBudz26 (Apr 14, 2014)

Top pic is a close up of the Bubble Funk. The second one is the baby Violator Kush and the final one is the baby Church OG. 

View attachment 20140414_101530-1.jpg


View attachment 20140414_163208.jpg


View attachment 20140414_163201.jpg


----------



## DBudz26 (Apr 15, 2014)

First section of my grow room. Used 1inch styrfoam lined with Mylar and reflective tape to secure the walls, a tiny bit of light peaked through the white side so we used 37 square foot rolls of aluminum foil and lined those sides. Total cost 110$ for a two room grow. 

View attachment 20140414_224109.jpg


View attachment 20140414_224038.jpg


----------



## DBudz26 (Apr 15, 2014)

Some new pics. First is Bubble Funk Second is Maui and Third is Cantaloupe Haze. 

View attachment 20140415_193711-1.jpg


View attachment 20140415_193742.jpg


View attachment 20140415_193802.jpg


----------



## DBudz26 (May 5, 2014)

The babies are all in! 

View attachment 20140505_113950.jpg


View attachment 20140505_113957(0).jpg


----------



## Locked (May 5, 2014)

Looking good....&#9835;&#9835;&#9835;


----------



## Shaun485 (Aug 1, 2015)

Growing marijuana plants indoors presents a whole plethora of potential benefits. It gives you the freedom to cultivate strains and plants that would never thrive outdoors.


----------



## mrcane (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice over there!!!!


----------

